# Please help



## fullofregret90 (Jun 16, 2009)

He liked me for ages. I knew that and he was the nicest guy in the world. I felt strongly for him and wanted to be close to him. His name is Edward*. At the same time I met him I met his friend James*. But James was sick, he suffered from depression. James liked me too. James went into a mental hospital and I visited him a lot. A couple of weeks after I started seeing edward i visited james. he asked could he kiss me. I panicked. He started crying and kept saying he shouldn't have asked. I felt so guilty. We kissed, I'm not sure who initiated it but it happened. I visited him a bit with edward after that. It was always really awkward and I felt terrible. About a month after me and edward started seeing eachother ( a few weeks later), james was out of hospital. He came over to my house and the same thing again, but it went too far. We slept together. I felt terrible. I felt if I didn't I was the cause of his depression and felt that even if I could make him happy for a little while it would make it better somehow. I've never felt so guilty in my life and deservedly so. About 2 weeks after that happened I broke up with Edward. The guilt became too much, I didn't give him the real reason just told him I wasn't ready for a relationship. I wanted to tell him but I didn't know how so I ended it. But I missed him terribly and not long after we got back together. Nothing happened with me and James while I was broken up from edward. Its now been a number of months and i am completely in love with edward. I feel nothing for james, or him me. We are friends but don't even talk about it. Him and Edward are still brilliant friends and James relies on him a lot for his recovery. 

Edward is everything every woman looks for in a man. Hes funny, sensitive, loving, sweet, good looking. Hes a perfect gentleman and I know he would never cheat on me. Its killing me that he doesnt know and I feel so terrible. I know I deserve to. I have to tell him but there are a number of things stopping me. I am terrified that by telling edward he will cut off all contact with james and because of james' reliance on him i'm worried it will send him back into depression. I have no idea how to tell him. He has the right to know. I don't deserve him. 

What do I do?


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Ive never been in this kind of situation, but I will try my best to give you some sort of advice.

I think maybe you should sit down with Edward and James, and come clean and tell him it meant absolutely nothing, tell him that James was going thru depression and you felt bad for him. If he loves you truely, Im sure he will understand..he's gonna be hurt, and some trust will be lost, but in order to have a healthy relationship, you need to come clean and let him know what happened, then maybe you can pick up the pieces and work things out. I hope things work out for the best for you.


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

I would cease all contact with both men, learn from this and never do something so hurtful and potentially devastating again.

The guy in the hospital needs his _*friend*_. 

Be the hero and bow out. Take one for the "team". It is the only way for you to save this situation. Move FAR away for a long, long time.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Sandy55 said:


> I would cease all contact with both men, learn from this and never do something so hurtful and potentially devastating again.
> 
> The guy in the hospital needs his _*friend*_.
> 
> Be the hero and bow out. Take one for the "team". It is the only way for you to save this situation. Move FAR away for a long, long time.


:iagree:

I would also cease all contact with both men. You are apparently not strong enough to be with edward and have James be just a friend and you may also be confused as to what
you want, so its best to not date anyone until your strong enough to know the difference and be honest to yourself, let alone anyone else.


----------

